

Ask HN: What Do You Do In The First Hour of The Day? - npguy


======
callmeed
Make 5 breakfasts, pack 3 lunches, jump in the shower, check the weather, put
on shorts t-shirt and flip flops regardless, look everywhere for my keys and
someone's missing shoe ( _someone's always missing a shoe_ ), toss kids in
car, kiss wife, drop kids off at schools, drive 15 mins to office while
listening to WSJ podcast, get coffee, get to office.

That's all about 7:30-8:45am

------
CowboyRobot
Focus on standing up. Alarm clock is set to the news and I'll listen for
anything interesting. Use toilet, drink glass of water. Go to kitchen and get
breakfast going for family. Only then do I check email/messages for anything
urgent. I used to be more vigilant about checking email first thing in the AM
but not now.

------
wnscooke
Ponder the dreams which visited me in the night. While still laying there
decided which burdens to carry and which to ignore for that day. Hear my kids
playing and tell myself that whatever seems pressing right now (email, last
night's unfinished project, team conflict, etc.) will be meaningless in
another month, year, life span, but dragging my ass out of bed to play with
them (nothing gets someone ready to take on the world like hearing your two
kids shout, "it's dad, let's wrestle him!" at 6 am) before all the other stuff
crowds in must not be missed. Commence wrestling with said kids.

------
tonyoconnell
Meditate. Take my baby for a swim. Sit in the sun reading or listening to
music or audio books. Shower, breakfast in the garden, drink a smoothie and a
coffee. Review my vision, aspirations, goals, and plan on iPad. Choose 3
important things to achieve for the day, and add them to my calendar. Then
step inside my home, into my office, switch on my Mac and start work. I try
not to check email, Facebook, Hacker News or RSS feeds before I've completed
the first important task I've set for the day.

------
ciarog
Snooze the alarm for 30-45 minutes, leap out of bed at last minute, put on
matching clean clothes, tie hair back and dash out to work. If I have extra
time I'll put on some makeup.

------
tarr11
Hug my wife and kids. Eat / Make breakfast and coffee, check my email, talk to
my wife about the day

------
michaelpinto
I run into the shower — usually have some sort of insight — then after the
shower I write that down in Notes which syncs to iCloud — I then grab the J
line and this past week have been watching Steve Jobs videos on my half hour
trip to my studio.

------
Sharma
Straight away to bathroom and take a glance at my email,facebook,general news
and HackerNews on iPhone.Then tea and get ready for office!

------
thiagodotfm
Read latest github issues from the projects that I contribute, facebook,
twitter, e-mails and take a shit.

Like 99% of HN.

------
nalidixic
Shit, shower and/or shave.

------
symbion
Write code + learn about forex.

------
npguy
They say well begun is half done !

------
schiang
do the typical bathroom stuff, eat breakfast, drive to work.

